# DRC life sentence



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

so my buddy just bought a death row 'life sentence' goose call. when i was talking to him about it he said you cant take it appart to tune it or clean it.... anyone know if this is true? why? how would you tune it/clean mud and chew out from it? just curious....


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I wouldnt see why you wouldnt be able too?? Its advised not to be takin apart by those that dont have any clue as to what they are doing! If you know your way around a goose call than you wouldnt have any problems!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Van Wey said:


> I wouldnt see why you wouldnt be able too?? Its advised not to be takin apart by those that dont have any clue as to what they are doing! If you know your way around a goose call than you wouldnt have any problems!


Cupped in better leave that sucka alone!


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

lol im just going by what he told me.... ive never actually tried. i agree, i dont know why you wouldnt be able to...


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Yeah, Im sure its just confusion...I know on the back of his cards it says to not take apart the gut system in his calls. Like I said thats just advised so someone wont take it apart and not get it tuned again. But tinkering around with calls and trying different guts..yadda yadda... is the best way to understand and learn about goose calls and calling. Thats my opinion anyways!


----------



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER (Feb 11, 2008)

dont know why you cant take it apart but i tried to open mine up also to see the whole gut assembly and couldnt. Im thinkin about giving cory a call and asking him why.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

I blow a life sentence and have tuned it myself...you need a screw driver to push the wedge out of the guts...DRC has there stuff figured out...tight guts means nothing can move so there is dependable sound...don't mess with it unless you know what you are doing...i'm sure cory would be glad to tune the call for you


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a life sentence and noticed when i bought it that it was very difficult to pull apart. The oil they use to "lube" the call up sometimes dries out making the call very difficult to pull apart. try twisting while you pull and when you get it apart i found that using vaseline or chapstick to "relube" the call works better. Hope this helps


----------



## nehusk12 (Feb 3, 2009)

The boys at Death Row spend relentless time producing a product that is unmatched in terms of toughness and quality. The broke in guts which are in the inmate are tuned to perfection and if you dont know what you are doing, you should send them in. The mouthpiece is on there tight ,but will come of. Also check out there new duck calls, they are great and Dokken has already won a meat contest with the single reed.


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

nehusk12 said:


> The boys at Death Row spend relentless time producing a product that is unmatched in terms of toughness and quality. The broke in guts which are in the inmate are tuned to perfection and if you dont know what you are doing, you should send them in. The mouthpiece is on there tight ,but will come of. Also check out there new duck calls, they are great and Dokken has already won a meat contest with the single reed.


Wow way to completely not answer the question at all. Good thing you got that bit of advertisement in there without providing one bit of insight


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is the best way to get them apart:

use a pair of rubber gloves (preferably a thicker pair) or something with some grip that will not damage the call, twist and pull to seperate.

once apart apply a light film of either vasaline or chapstick to the insert/ O-rings, do not over apply becasue this will cause the O-rings to swell and the call can become even harder to seperate.

All calls fit together better now, last year there was a run of calls that were a hair thicker due to an error that occured when DRC switched lathes. Other than being a hair thicker and hard to seperate these calls have no other defects and sound, look, and feel the same as the ones coming off the line today.

If you have any questions contact Cory himself at 218-686-6617 he is always more than happy to help or you can stop by the booth at game fair in Anoka, MN August 7,8,9 and 14,15,16

**As far as getting chew out just run water thru the call backwards and all that chaw and mud will come out with out damaging the reed and guts system


----------

